# Menominee Boiler works



## phowa77 (Sep 18, 2008)

Looking for info on a Menominee Boiler Works model MW-1. All I know is it was manufactured in 1981,and the serial # is 6000-11. This unit was rarely used, and is in near-new condition. I'ld like to use it to heat my basement, assuming it passes inspection. I have no specs or manual for it, and have never seen anything like it. So, I don't know if it will work, or is an 800 pound paper weight.


----------



## WoodStoveHelp (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you find any information on this wood stove? 
I have a Menominee Boiler Works stove I just pulled out of a basement and I am going to put it in my garage and I am having problems finding information on it. 
If you have any information on this that you found or anyone else, please send me an email @ mverb@greenbaynet.com

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## j.w.young (Dec 6, 2008)

I too just bought a MBW 6000-11. No manuals or any info. I called the library in Menominee, nice folks, helped me with phone numbers of local plumbers that sold & installed those boilers, called two plumbers, both said they don't have any info on them anymore, called the historical sociaty, they couldn't find any info of individual boilers, also couldn't track down where the records might be. I looked at a Royal boiler & saw a heating surface area & BTU rating, from that info I figured out my boiler is about 65000 btus. My building inspector said ok to that & is working on "Standard" specifications of installations. Sorry to not help more.
John


----------

